# Main > News >  New Map Pack - Over the Rooftops

## torstan

This month adventurers can leap from roof to roof, chasing villainous scoundrels or sneaking into a defended compound in the new map pack  Over the Rooftops

The alleyways, broken roofs and barricade offer a range of tactical options to players, and a host of vantage points for enemy guards. With the ballista poised on the tower to the north the PCs must not remain exposed for long or risk being the target of the mighty siege weapon.



The map pack comes with a range of options for use of this map. Its another big one  a 39 squares wide by 51 squares long (13.8 square feet when printed out!). Even your characters boots of speed are going to take a couple of rounds to cover that distance. The pack contains:

multi-page pdf map packs at 1 square=1 inch scale in both US-letter and A4 sizes with colour and printer friendly light greyscale options.high resolution jpgs for poster printing or use in virtual tabletops with gridded and ungridded versions, and a version with no objects (no barricade, wagon or ballista)transparent pngs of the barricade, ladders, wagon, ballista and target area for use with this map pack or in other adventuresmaptool .rpmap file set up for quick use with any OGL, 4e or Pathfinder game.

Check it out on RPGNow - and if you like the look of an adventure set in a city carved from a glacier, check out the Breaking of Forstor Nagar.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Awesome as usual!  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

looks great ... makes me wanna get back to the very first map I started (and never finished) when joining the guild - a map of city roofs  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Nice... I love the wintry color scheme.

----------

